# 2011 Atwood Saugeye Open



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Place: Atwood public Launch on Rt. 212 next to Atwood Dam

Date: Saturday April 30th boats head out at 7:00am Weigh in at 4:00pm

Cost: $20 per person with optional $5 kicker for biggest Saugeye

*RULES:*

1.) All state watercraft safety laws must be followed. Anglers are responsible for having all proper safety equipment prior to the event.

2.) A pre-tournament livewell inspection will be done.

3.) Fish must be a minimum of 15" in order to qualify as a legal fish. 5 fish limit!

4.) The top 3 weights will win money and a trophy.

5.) Those who enter into the Biggest Saugeye pool will have a chance at winning cash and a Trophy as well.

6.) There will be no penalty for dead fish. However some anglers chose to release their catches last year so I encourage those who wish to release their fish to do your best to keep them alive.

7.) Live bait is permitted.


I would like to touch base on something that came up last year and that is the weather. We all know that Ohio weather in the spring is completely unpredictable so come prepared. If for some reason we encounter lightning or other life endangering weather the tournament will be postponed or called off and entry fees will be refunded. Your safety is my priority!

I am just going to let you guys pay when you sign in on the morning of the tournament. However I would like for you to p.m, email or call me so I can put you on the roster, once we get to 25 teams the field will be full and registration will be closed.

My email address is [email protected] I only ask that you title your emails as Atwood registration so I know not to delete your message.

My contact phone number is 330-316-3480 If I don't answer leave your name and your partners name and I will add you to the list. I can be reached anytime between 8 am and 11 pm.

Or you can p.m me here be sure to leave your OGF handle and your proper name.

Thanks to all interested and I'll see you all on the 30th.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

have you started taking reservations or is it first come,first served at the launch??? i dont want to be one of the last to go in my 12'er!! if so i'll be one of the early birds...looking forward to it,even if i havent mastered the "wood" YET!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Im really new to saugeye fishing, my father in law fished this tournament last year. It was a miserable day but we had a good time. I personally think atwood is one of the hardest lakes to catch fish on. but we did catch some shorties. Hopefully this year we can get some bigger ones. I talked to a guy out at atwood a couple weeks ago that told me a spoon secret for atwood. so we will see!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I still have openings if anyone is interested.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sam are you going to post whos all singed up?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

how many boats you got signed up so far?


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sam, just curious as well how many boats so far? good turn out last yr hope ya top it this yr. lot of fun last yr. Are we launching in order or sign up? or is it going to be like last yr and just everyone take off at the same time


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Are u still having this sam? wheres sam!


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

is there stil openings....how many are signed up.........thanks


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

sign me up please


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

eyeballs said:


> is there stil openings....how many are signed up.........thanks


everyone wants to see a list of the entries...if there is one i havent seen it!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

X2...........Also if anyone wants any VIBES for a good price hit me up at this tourney I have all different sizes!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Anybody heard anything out of Sam? or does anyone know if this tournament is still gunna happen. Id imagine there is a $hit load of water behind dover dam. And im sure atwood is really high like the other lakes.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

catfish_hunter said:


> Anybody heard anything out of Sam? or does anyone know if this tournament is still gunna happen. Id imagine there is a $hit load of water behind dover dam. And im sure atwood is really high like the other lakes.


you imagine right!!! dover dam is holding alot of water and river is(or near) at flood stage...atwood is high but wont know for sure without a drive to see...i'll try to get to the dam and have a look, ramps might be closed


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Doesn't look too bad. Less than 2' over summer pool.

http://www.mwcd.org/levels


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i pmd sam we are still having tourny i have know idea why he is not posting on this thread.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Water is high and will get even higher as the days go by i would imagine.. water is mud! i reeallly really hope someone catches fish or a fish!. i just have not had any luck  ? maybe thats what it is.. ive been in high percentage areas and its just not happenin.."thats fishin tho right?"


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Adam, 
Don't take this the wrong way but I'm actually glad to hear you say you aren't doing very well. I haven't been able to get out much and I feel I aint missing out on anything. Normally you're catching fish when no one else seems to be able to. I use you and a couple other guys on here as a guage. See you Saturday


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

John, aint takin it personal at all.. i thought it was kinda funny lol.. im a "guage"  but yea its def up in the air im sure someone has been out catchin em and just not posting. sam had some shorties last week in a post he wrote so its hard tellin. see ya saturday dude.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

AAAAAUUUUUUUUUUGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!I just stripped the threads on my Merc by over tightening one of the plugs. It looks like I'll be out of the tourney on Sat. unless I decide to go electric only.
Gonna get a Time-Sert sleeve kit instead of replacing the head but it won't be ready for Saturday. Yeah...I'm pi**ed


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

That sucks all eyes U should think about going with the electric i heard the winds will not be bad.


----------

